# New S.A.R. Mission-Timer TITAN



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

Muhle just sent this out in their newsletter, there is new model announced, I've recently got my Rescue Timer Lumen but I'm already in love with this!

Titanium case, ceramic bezel
43mm, 13mm thick
50 atm WR with 3mm thick sapphire crystal
SW 400-1
22mm rubber strap
Strong lume


























Product page: S.A.R. Mission-Timer TITAN | Mühle-Glashütte
News page: Ready for any mission: The S.A.R. Mission-Timer TITAN - Mühle-Glashütte


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Wow, that's pretty cool! I went to read about the larger SW400-1 and the accompanying larger date-index. That would give me a sense of "value" that I sometimes find lacking in big watches with small-diameter movements.


----------



## ichdien (Jun 2, 2020)

But only 500 meters of water resistance! Can't use it when I exit the submarine to take a swim.


----------



## Todd5851 (Dec 12, 2006)

It looks pretty neat! Interested to find out the lug to lug measurement and if a bracelet will eventually follow?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ichdien said:


> But only 500 meters of water resistance! Can't use it when I exit the submarine to take a swim.


Yep, only 500m. No 4mm crystal anymore, only 3mm for the new model. That‘s realy bad news😂😂😂😂


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Todd5851 said:


> It looks pretty neat! Interested to find out the lug to lug measurement and if a bracelet will eventually follow?


Joined the Mühle Captain‘s Dinner in Berlin this evening. Saw the S.A..R. Mission Timer in the flesh. A really convincing timepiece. No bracelet In the pipeline. L2L: No idea.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

I like that the bezel is ceramic instead of plastic


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

roachjl said:


> I like that the bezel is ceramic instead of plastic


Plastic ? You mean rubber, right?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

First quick shots from yesterday‘s Captain‘s Dinner in Berlin. Lighting wasn‘t at its best.



























Thanks to the titanium case Mühle‘s new S.A.R. Mission Timer is a lightweight compared to their Rescue Timer. Despite its 43 mm case it is very comfortable wear. There was a lady at the Captain‘s Dinner with small wrists and she could wear the S.A.R. Mission Timer without any problem. The L2L seems to be a tad shorter compared to the Rescue Timer, thanks tomthe slightly different case design.

Lume is perfect. According to Thilo Mühle multiple layers of Superluminova have been applied.


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

StufflerMike said:


> Plastic ? You mean rubber, right?


Yes. My mistake


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Now THAT looks sharp! 

I love the more urban specs, like the titanium case, the (slightly) dressier look with the split triangle in the 12:00 position, and lower water resistance rating as opposed to the more utilitarian specs on the original that few of us really need.

Well done!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a much more elegant dial, if you can say that about such a purpose-built watch. A more refined handset, I like the new radial layout for the minute numerals, the split triangle at 12:00, matching date window...it all really refines it. Titanium is awesome, and a ceramic bezel is a very nice touch, actually (is it a bit narrower than the previous rubber?). For those of us _not_ performing death-defying North Sea rescues it'll keep the watch looking good.

I have to admit, the reduction in WR from absolutely ridiculous to merely absurd _is_ a bit of a shame, if only for the visual effect of a thicker crystal.


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Idk, not loving the different case and bracelet design compared to the original. I am, however, biased as I recently bought the lumen. You buy this watch for the insane specs and Uber quirky design I feel. It’s nice but I like the older design. Kind of like a Tudor PO1 going through a redesign. To the next generation! Complete case design is an indication a new model transition is in the pipeline. Previous limited editions were based on previous design. May another 20 years pass before the next redesign?


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

Linx said:


> Idk, not loving the different case and bracelet design compared to the original. I am, however, biased as I recently bought the lumen.


I could equally be biased as I recently got the lumen too. I love both to be fair, and I'm sure I'll either get this or another possible future iteration of this too, while keeping the lumen. The lumen stays, it's awesome.


----------

